# Getting a job as a mental health nurse in Gibraltar



## Richierich333

Good afternoon you lovely people,

Ok ok, I know you've probably had this a million times but I'm hitting brick walls with my research...

My wife and I are in our late thirties and feeling decidedly stagnant here in england...the weather sucks...the people ain't much friendlier...and we want to live in Estepona/gibraltar..in fact not want....need to live in estepona/Gibraltar and pronto...

We have enough savings to keep us going for a few months rent/bills wise etc and I'm lucky enough to get a forces pension which comes in roughly at £550 every four weeks...

Now what I want to ask is...are the chances of getting a job as a mental health nurse as bleak as it seems...I've emailed just about every mental health care provider on the island and had one reply asking me to submit my cv and they will let me know if a vacancy comes up...

Prior to becoming a nurse, I have extensive sales experience also which I'm more than happy to do again if the nursing was a non starter...

So I guess I'm looking for some advice either on the nursing aspect, the availability of jobs...or your thoughts on a "stuff it, let's just do it and see what happens" attitude...

We rent, don't have any children (yet) and can pretty much up sticks whenever we like...

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## Alcalaina

Hi Rich, welcome to the forum.

Remember that the entire population of Gibraltar is less than thirty thousand people and a few apes. So no, job opportunities for mental health or any other kind of nursing aren't going to be that great.

BTW it isn't an island, it's well and truly attached to Spain.


----------



## Richierich333

*Island*

Hi and thanks for your reply!

And I know it isn't an island, in retrospect I have no idea why I wrote that...I guess I like to see it as an island...it's own little world!

Now I see your originally from the uk...so...if I said that I had enough money per month to pay the rent on an apartment and the bills...had a few thousand in savings and extensive work experience in sales, insurance and air conditioning...and added that I feel like I'm going to implode if I stay in this toilet of a country for much longer...would you recommend that I or should I say, we, should just take the plunge and see where life takes us?

If I find work, there is nothing stopping me from volunteering at the hospital until a vacancy arises?!

What do you reckon?


----------



## Barriej

Richierich333 said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply!
> 
> And I know it isn't an island, in retrospect I have no idea why I wrote that...I guess I like to see it as an island...it's own little world!
> 
> Now I see your originally from the uk...so...if I said that I had enough money per month to pay the rent on an apartment and the bills...had a few thousand in savings and extensive work experience in sales, insurance and air conditioning...and added that I feel like I'm going to implode if I stay in this toilet of a country for much longer...would you recommend that I or should I say, we, should just take the plunge and see where life takes us?
> 
> If I find work, there is nothing stopping me from volunteering at the hospital until a vacancy arises?!
> 
> What do you reckon?


Only you can make that decision, if you need someone else to talk you into it. I reckon you already know its not the right thing to do....

We are (or soon will be hopefully) in the same sort of position as you, no house, but with savings and the desire to go roaming. BUT even though we have family in Spain we have been thinking long and hard about a permeant move. Our plan is to leave money here in the Uk and transfer the equivilent of one years wages (after tax) to a Spanish account. Come over, rent somewhere and see what happens. 
If all fails then we would go back and look on it as one big adventure. 

You have to ask yourself would spending (wasting perhaps) up to £20k to get a feel for another country and lifestyle sit OK with you. If it is go for it.


----------



## jojo

Richierich333 said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply!
> 
> And I know it isn't an island, in retrospect I have no idea why I wrote that...I guess I like to see it as an island...it's own little world!
> 
> Now I see your originally from the uk...so...if I said that I had enough money per month to pay the rent on an apartment and the bills...had a few thousand in savings and extensive work experience in sales, insurance and air conditioning...and added that I feel like I'm going to implode if I stay in this toilet of a country for much longer...would you recommend that I or should I say, we, should just take the plunge and see where life takes us?
> 
> If I find work, there is nothing stopping me from volunteering at the hospital until a vacancy arises?!
> 
> What do you reckon?


I would suggest you go over and do some investigative trips. You may find work in some of the on line gambling places??? maybe. The cost of rentals in Gib is sky high, so most people tend to commute across the border - which has its own issues (queues can be for hours).

I know we all find the UK hard work at times, but having lived in Spain for 5 years and mow back in the UK - no I dont like it, but for all its faults, the UK is much easier to understand and it is safe and there are always financial buffers in place



Anyway, thats my twopennyworth lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Richierich333

Cheers for your advice guys...and it's not so much that I need someone to talk me into it Barrie, just wanted someone to tell me that my plan wasn't totally illogical! From our research we can rent an apartment in various places around Estepona/la linea etc for €400...as my Raf pension comes to roughly €700 then it should cover the rent and bills?

Jo, why did you return from spain? And I appreciate what you are saying about the uk being easier, but the weather, the arrogance, the rapidly increasing crime.....I just crave a laid back lifestyle...we are trying for a family too...I don't want my potential child growing up in this country...my wife lived in spain for two years and says she would go back in a shot, just for the laid back lifestyle alone...she came back with her ex before you ask!

Then there is plan B...take the easy option...a new job offer in Taunton with a relocation package...

I'm at a crossroads...and it's stressing me out more than it should...I'm moving one way or another...one is safe and secure...the other is exciting and scary!

Thanks guys


----------



## jojo

Richierich333 said:


> Cheers for your advice guys...and it's not so much that I need someone to talk me into it Barrie, just wanted someone to tell me that my plan wasn't totally illogical! From our research we can rent an apartment in various places around Estepona/la linea etc for €400...as my Raf pension comes to roughly €700 then it should cover the rent and bills?
> 
> Jo, why did you return from spain? And I appreciate what you are saying about the uk being easier, but the weather, the arrogance, the rapidly increasing crime.....I just crave a laid back lifestyle...we are trying for a family too...I don't want my potential child growing up in this country...my wife lived in spain for two years and says she would go back in a shot, just for the laid back lifestyle alone...she came back with her ex before you ask!
> 
> Then there is plan B...take the easy option...a new job offer in Taunton with a relocation package...
> 
> I'm at a crossroads...and it's stressing me out more than it should...I'm moving one way or another...one is safe and secure...the other is exciting and scary!
> 
> Thanks guys



We came back because my husband got sick of commuting (he was going to relocate his business to Spain, but the recession put paid to that), my children reached the age where they needed to do further education and there were no prospects in Spain - actually my daughter hated Spain, but thats another story lol and our UK house lost its tenants. 

I would go back in a heartbeat, but its not easy, I never found it "laid back" in the slightest, but I loved the ambience, the people, the views, the uncrowdedness, the summer weather (winters are horrible). But there is no work, little social financial aid and therefore there are a lot of desperate people and thats not comfortable to live with

Taunton - now thats a quiet and laid back place - maybe give it a try, or certainly have a look there and also have a look in gib then you can make an informed decision 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Richierich333 said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply!
> 
> And I know it isn't an island, in retrospect I have no idea why I wrote that...I guess I like to see it as an island...it's own little world!
> 
> Now I see your originally from the uk...so...if I said that I had enough money per month to pay the rent on an apartment and the bills...had a few thousand in savings and extensive work experience in sales, insurance and air conditioning...and added that I feel like I'm going to implode if I stay in this toilet of a country for much longer...would you recommend that I or should I say, we, should just take the plunge and see where life takes us?
> 
> If I find work, there is nothing stopping me from volunteering at the hospital until a vacancy arises?!
> 
> What do you reckon?


It certainly is its own little world - and IMO not a very nice little world, unless you've got loadsamoney and a speedboat so you can escape without having to queue for an hour! Apart from the sunshine and cheap ****, it's not much different from England.

But yes, if I were in your situation and had nothing to lose except your savings, I'd go for it. Just bear in mind that if you can't find work there is no unemployment benefit, state health care or any other kind of safety net in Spain, unless you've already worked here for a while and paid NI contributions. They are no longer transferable from the UK.

To become resident, which you have to do after you've been here 90 days, you will need to prove you have at least €600 each to live on, plus private health insurance.


----------



## Richierich333

The winters really aren't that bad are they Jo?!

And when I say laid back...I mean the Spanish attitude in General...their friendliness...the un crowdedness as you say...most spaniards I've met are really friendly, very neighbourly and look after each other...

Financially, I'm safe with my forces pension, and if we worked in Gibraltar and paid into the tax system then we would get free healthcare etc...

I just want a nicer life...my mum died following a nasty accident a few months ago and it made me realise how short life is...

How about the idea of a motorhome...drive over....treat it as an adventure and see where it leads? If a friend of yours suggested that what would you say to them?!

R x


----------



## jojo

Richierich333 said:


> The winters really aren't that bad are they Jo?!
> 
> And when I say laid back...I mean the Spanish attitude in General...their friendliness...the un crowdedness as you say...most spaniards I've met are really friendly, very neighbourly and look after each other...
> 
> Financially, I'm safe with my forces pension, and if we worked in Gibraltar and paid into the tax system then we would get free healthcare etc...
> 
> I just want a nicer life...my mum died following a nasty accident a few months ago and it made me realise how short life is...
> 
> How about the idea of a motorhome...drive over....treat it as an adventure and see where it leads? If a friend of yours suggested that what would you say to them?!
> 
> R x


I do understand what you're saying, but you should do some visits, so you know. And YES, the winters are bad, heavy rain (similar to those we had in Worthing and Brighton at the beginning of this week if you saw the news), flash floods, landslides, high winds and its cold (not all the time, but fairly often). Few houses have central heating.

Gibraltar reminds me of London, lots of traffic, lots of those little motor bike things buzzing around, British shops and english money. I dont dilike it, but I dont think I'd want to live there.

As for your motor home suggestion...... funny you should say that. This poster is thinking of doing just that - Take a look at his thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/509633-nie-application-questions.html 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Unemployment in the Estepona/ Campo de Gibraltar area where I live is currently running at over 33%. Your chances of finding legal work are slim. You would need a good level of Spanish for one thing.
Yes, you could rent an apartment for 400€ or even less. But you get what you pay for. 
How will you manage for healthcare? For transport? 
Frankly, I think your income is insufficient to cover the basics, saving for emergencies and enough over for the little 'extras'.
Life in Spain is like life everywhere else with added sun. It can be cold and wet in winter. Sunshine doesn't put a roof over your head or food on the table. Neither is Spain Utopia. There is crime here too and not everyone is 'laid back' especially the six million unemployed.
People are quick to run down the UK but in many ways it's a kinder, gentler place than Spain. 
I'm happily settled here because I don't need to work and have no money worries. Theonly people who should be planning a move to Spain are retired folk with adequate incomes, those with jobs orthose who can run UK businesses from Spain or work online. Plus of course those of working age with enough money that they don't need to work. 
I think you should take a holiday and come and have a good look round. See the reality for yourself. Estepona is a lovely town with no industry in a poor area. Some of the places nearby with cheap rental properties are, frankly, ugly concrete jungles.
Some people survive by working on the black, cash in hand. Not to be advised. It's illegal and insecure
Sorry to pour cold water on your scheme butyou really do need to investigate the facts on the ground. The so- called Spanish dream can quickly sour into a nightmare. You should really visitoutofseason, say January or February, as well as in summer, to get a rounded picture of what it's like to live in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9

Also..if you have a secure job offer in Taunton, in the lovely West Country, I would think very long and hard before opting for certain insecurity in Spain.
I know people here who would gladly flyto Exeter and snap up that job. 

It all depends on your attitude to life, really. Some people say,life is too short, go for it. My view is that yes, life is too short, all the more reason not to be foolhardy!


----------



## Richierich333

mrypg9 said:


> Unemployment in the Estepona/ Campo de Gibraltar area where I live is currently running at over 33%. Your chances of finding legal work are slim. You would need a good level of Spanish for one thing.
> Yes, you could rent an apartment for 400€ or even less. But you get what you pay for.
> How will you manage for healthcare? For transport?
> Frankly, I think your income is insufficient to cover the basics, saving for emergencies and enough over for the little 'extras'.
> Life in Spain is like life everywhere else with added sun. It can be cold and wet in winter. Sunshine doesn't put a roof over your head or food on the table. Neither is Spain Utopia. There is crime here too and not everyone is 'laid back' especially the six million unemployed.
> People are quick to run down the UK but in many ways it's a kinder, gentler place than Spain.
> I'm happily settled here because I don't need to work and have no money worries. Theonly people who should be planning a move to Spain are retired folk with adequate incomes, those with jobs orthose who can run UK businesses from Spain or work online. Plus of course those of working age with enough money that they don't need to work.
> I think you should take a holiday and come and have a good look round. See the reality for yourself. Estepona is a lovely town with no industry in a poor area. Some of the places nearby with cheap rental properties are, frankly, ugly concrete jungles.
> Some people survive by working on the black, cash in hand. Not to be advised. It's illegal and insecure
> Sorry to pour cold water on your scheme butyou really do need to investigate the facts on the ground. The so- called Spanish dream can quickly sour into a nightmare. You should really visitoutofseason, say January or February, as well as in summer, to get a rounded picture of what it's like to live in Spain.


Hiya and thanks for your honesty...

Erm firstly I'm not looking for legal work, I'm a nurse and potentially looking at working in Gibraltar...mainly because my degree is not recognised in Spain and there is the language issue too...I do speak some Spanish but not enough to converse fully. Your town is beautiful I agree, I'm not alien to Spain and my wife has lived in Murcia for a couple of years in the past...

I'm aware of the financial hardships over a third of Spain's people are experiencing, I feel for them I really do but the purpose of my post in the first place was to explore the possibility of working as a nurse in Gibraltar and living just over the border...we love estepona but are open to suggestions...

Basically...I'm putting england down because I see a very different side of it and feel I need to get away on an adventure. I've recently lost my mother suddenly in an accident and also work is getting me down...I work with mainly sex offenders in a medium secure hospital, it's practically a prison for dangerous sick people. Additionally, I'm not sure which part of the uk you are from but Manchester is rapidly deteriorating into chav central...either that or ultra arrogance...so in terms of leaving england...it was more about escapism and a fresh start...my aunt lives in allicante and tells me that despite the hardship the country is experiencing, she would still not return to the uk.

I'll not lie and say that the sunshine hasn't allured me, it has...as for the winter...it's currently 14 degrees c here and has been torrentially raining for three days now...it always rains here, so I don't see the Spanish winter really dampening my mood if you excuse the pun...

Money wise...my Raf pension comes in at just over £550 every four weeks...That converts to €700 per month...and without accounting for work. I also have a good few thousand in savings to keep us going with life's little extras and the things the pension doesn't cover...

So basically let me ask you directly as you have been completely straight with me and told me exactly how it is...

Ultimately I would like to work as a nurse or at the very least, a support worker in gibraltars 52 bedded mental health unit...until I'm able to achieve this (assuming it happens) I would like to think that given my extensive high end business to business sales experience, at least be able to gain employment in one of gibraltars betting companies in customer service if not sales...I'll pretty much do anything to be honest. 

So the question I was wanting help with was whilst seeking employment at the hospital, what was the job market like in Gibraltar at the moment and given my financial status, could we feasibly survive on my income. I was hoping someone who had done exactly the same thing could help give me advice.

I wouldn't of joined the forces if I hadn't loved my country...but england isn't what it used to be...there are no manners anymore, kindness comes as a shock and everyone is so eager to climb over the next person...we even celebrate st Patricks day but not st George's?! I guess I'm looking for england of yesteryear, and Gibraltar appears to provide that with the added bonus of fine weather!

Anyway, yarn over...thanks for your information, and for taking the time to write to me, I really do appreciate it...perhaps I'll take the job in Taunton after all x


----------



## mrypg9

By legal work I did not mean work as a lawyer! I meant 'proper' contractual work as opposed to cash in hand.
I must say I admire you for thework you have chosen to do. Yes, I can understand how depressing and demoralising it must be.
As for work in Gib...I don"t know. You would have to make direct contact with appropriate service providers in Gib. But I think that €700 a month is very little on.if youdidn't get a job very soon
You'll find this hard to believe but extreme heat can be less than pleasant when it lasts for weeks. .we've had temperatures of over 36C with high winds, can't remember when we last had rain..


----------



## Richierich333

Ha ha ha...it's been a long week! See...I need some sunshine and a break!


----------



## mrypg9

Richierich333 said:


> Ha ha ha...it's been a long week! See...I need some sunshine and a break!


Fly to Gib and investigate the job market!


----------



## Richierich333

If the health authority replied to my emails I'd offer to do some voluntary work whilst I was there!


----------



## mrypg9

I was thinking whilst making my morning coffee...why not take the Taunton job and make frequent regular visits so your face gets known? You can get cheap flights offseason. Learn as much Spanish as you have time for.
You could look for a niceplace to stay in the San Roque/'La Linea area. You could get to know people who work in Gib who could help you find work.
Make a knd of 'project' of it.


----------



## brocher

Richierich333 said:


> If the health authority replied to my emails I'd offer to do some voluntary work whilst I was there!


Why the heck would the "health authority" respond to a random email from an unknown person directed to no one in particular?! I'm pretty sure you'd get the same response (no response) if you wrote to the health authorities - or any company, in any any field- here in the UK. Most companies don't even respond to unsuccessful candidates who have applied in the proper manner to advertised jobs. 

As for voluntary work, I'm sure you know they can't just let a stranger walk in and work. Stringent checks would have to be carried out.

You don't have enough money with just your pension and, by your own admission limited savings, to up tail and go off and hope that a job will miraculously appear in what must be a very limited market of mental health nurses in an area with a very small population, like Gibralter. Just moving, in itself will eat up a few thousand easily, without the cost of living for what could be a very, very long time without a job.

Take the job in Taunton. Find out where nursing jobs are advertised at in Gib, and start applying through the proper channels. Move only when you have been successful in securing a post.


----------



## Richierich333

brocher said:


> Why the heck would the "health authority" respond to a random email from an unknown person directed to no one in particular?! I'm pretty sure you'd get the same response (no response) if you wrote to the health authorities - or any company, in any any field- here in the UK. Most companies don't even respond to unsuccessful candidates who have applied in the proper manner to advertised jobs.
> 
> As for voluntary work, I'm sure you know they can't just let a stranger walk in and work. Stringent checks would have to be carried out.
> 
> You don't have enough money with just your pension and, by your own admission limited savings, to up tail and go off and hope that a job will miraculously appear in what must be a very limited market of mental health nurses in an area with a very small population, like Gibralter. Just moving, in itself will eat up a few thousand easily, without the cost of living for what could be a very, very long time without a job.
> 
> Take the job in Taunton. Find out where nursing jobs are advertised at in Gib, and start applying through the proper channels. Move only when you have been successful in securing a post.


I probably will take the Taunton job for now and as you guys have suggested, learn as much Spanish as I can and make trips over...

For the record, the old criminal record disclosures have changed to the disbarring service...one paid for it lasts six months and is recognised in gibraltar...so the stringent checks we have as nurses in this feel would not have to be done...so I'm thinking a holiday and if I can organise to do a handful of volunteer shifts then great. The voluntary work could be organised in advance

And when I say the health authority, Gibraltar health authority is the name of the trust who are based and run the hospital, from the hospital...I've been writing directly to a contact I was given by the HR department at the hospital itself who I know definitely still works there...I'm fully aware that a random email stands probably close to zero chance of a reply. Furthermore I wasn't hoping to 'up tails' and go get a job in nursing...there are an abundance of customer service jobs I learnt last night from a different forum which I'm experienced enough, and willing to do. 

For the record, I gained my current employment via a speculative enquiry so it can't hurt to try can it...and given that the hospital has provision for 52 mental health beds regardless of the community based roles, it's worth a try isn't it? I was chatting with a girl who has her own two bed apartment in la linea last night and works in customer service in gib...she told me she has a great life and loves living there, managing fine financially...she also told me not to use recruitment companies and contact them myself which is what I have done...if I/we can secure a customer service job in the meantime, drive over in the motorhome and have €700 a month buffer to both of our earnings....is it that unrealistic to believe we will be ok?

Statistically, the prevalence of mental health has been reduced from 1 in 4 to 1 in 3 people...if the population of Gibraltar is 30,000... Then that's potentially 10,000 people with a mental ill health problem...complicating things further, the average age in Gibraltar and the surrounding areas is higher than that of the uk, therefore the prevalence of age related mental illnesses such as dementia is also higher.

You've been a great help thank you


----------



## mrypg9

Richierich333 said:


> I probably will take the Taunton job for now and as you guys have suggested, learn as much Spanish as I can and make trips over...
> 
> For the record, the old criminal record disclosures have changed to the disbarring service...one paid for it lasts six months and is recognised in gibraltar...so the stringent checks we have as nurses in this feel would not have to be done...so I'm thinking a holiday and if I can organise to do a handful of volunteer shifts then great. The voluntary work could be organised in advance
> 
> And when I say the health authority, Gibraltar health authority is the name of the trust who are based and run the hospital, from the hospital...I've been writing directly to a contact I was given by the HR department at the hospital itself who I know definitely still works there...I'm fully aware that a random email stands probably close to zero chance of a reply. Furthermore I wasn't hoping to 'up tails' and go get a job in nursing...there are an abundance of customer service jobs I learnt last night from a different forum which I'm experienced enough, and willing to do.
> 
> For the record, I gained my current employment via a speculative enquiry so it can't hurt to try can it...and given that the hospital has provision for 52 mental health beds regardless of the community based roles, it's worth a try isn't it? I was chatting with a girl who has her own two bed apartment in la linea last night and works in customer service in gib...she told me she has a great life and loves living there, managing fine financially...she also told me not to use recruitment companies and contact them myself which is what I have done...if I/we can secure a customer service job in the meantime, drive over in the motorhome and have €700 a month buffer to both of our earnings....is it that unrealistic to believe we will be ok?
> 
> Statistically, the prevalence of mental health has been reduced from 1 in 4 to 1 in 3 people...if the population of Gibraltar is 30,000... Then that's potentially 10,000 people with a mental ill health problem...complicating things further, the average age in Gibraltar and the surrounding areas is higher than that of the uk, therefore the prevalence of age related mental illnesses such as dementia is also higher.
> 
> You've been a great help thank you


If you get a job that's problem number one sorted. 
Next comes finding somewhere to live which won't be difficult although €400 monthly rent won't get you luxury. Electricity is expensive here. So you need to budget for utlities, obviously 
How do you plan to travel to Gib? Currently there are major delays even for pedestrians at the border but that can't go on for ever..hopefully.

Do you actually know this area, I wonder? Public transport to and from La Linea exists but it's poor.
Where would you park your motorhome, btw? The police are cracking down on 'wild' parking.

Lots of 'little' things to think about


----------



## Alcalaina

Richierich333 said:


> Statistically, the prevalence of mental health has been reduced from 1 in 4 to 1 in 3 people...if the population of Gibraltar is 30,000... Then that's potentially 10,000 people with a mental ill health problem..


But not all at the same time!  One in three people will have a mental health problem _during their lifetime_.

Dementia care definitely on the up though. Might be worth approaching specialist agencies or Age Concern España.


----------



## brocher

The number of people who may experience mental health problems in Gib is irrelevant, all that matters is how many jobs may be available and how many applicants there could be for each vacancy.

What are you going to do with your UK motor home if you take it to Spain?


----------



## baldilocks

Your conversion of £550 to €700 is rather optimistic. Currently it is €689.10 (and you may have to reduce that amount if you have to pay bank charges to transfer that amount to Spain) but just a couple of years ago you wouldn't have got any more than €600. Within 90 days of arrival you will have to show proof of a monthly income into a Spanish bank account of €1200-1300 (that's €600-650 per person, the amount varies according to which office/ funcionario you are dealing with) some also require you to have €6000 in capital, again in a Spanish bank. You will also have to show proof of healthcare coverage (that does not mean an EHIC which is only valid for short trips/holidays, not residency) which will mean private insurance.


----------

